
Show HN: Software Documentation Using GitHub - valehelle
https://salty-falls-27943.herokuapp.com/
======
valehelle
Hi everyone,

I have been involved in a project that uses confluence to keep a software
documentation. As the project develops in each version, keeping and viewing
the documentation has become a hassle to a point that we append the date to
the title to know which documentation is the latest one. So that got me
thinking that maybe we can use Git to solve the versioning issue.

Eventhough Github and other version control website can already render
markdown pages, but I need something that 1\. Can render UML diagram 2\. Can
handle version link.

After a few weeks of hacking this is the result. A website that can convert a
Github repo into a software documentation website. It still in it's early
stages but you can try out the demo :D

